

Ask HN: Is there any vimlike image processor? - jyf1987

hi,some month ago,i have saw an article which introduce  a image processer which is cmdline interface and use like vim,but i cant remember its name , its name like vim + photoshop,i am not sure it,so if anyone who knows,tell me please,thx
======
aadvaark
ImageMagick? <http://www.imagemagick.org/>

~~~
jyf1987
nope,that is a batch tool for eg,a imagemagic is like ex editor but i need vi
editor

------
jacquesm
I can't find exactly what you described, but maybe these will help you along:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=268382>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=322262>

Also, mathematica can do image processing.

~~~
jyf1987
i am sorry for my poor english what i mean is image process software and its
under tty or cmdline and its keybind like vim is this clear? thx for the
replying

------
jyf1987
up

wait for replying

------
jyf1987
up

